

Deploying a Django Site using FastCGI - uggedal
http://djangoadvent.com/1.2/deploying-django-site-using-fastcgi/

======
lurkerperpetual
Doesn't look any easier than a mod_wsgi setup, especially on Ubuntu which he
chose as the server OS, so the rationale 'Maybe it's that we want to avoid the
added complexity of Apache in our setup.' does not really hold. Also, like
some of the other articles in the series it looks more like a random blog post
than an article dedicated to a new Django 1.2 feature.

~~~
jmillikin

      it looks more like a random blog post than an article dedicated to a new Django 1.2 feature.
    

It's not a 1.2 feature -- FastCGI has been supported since before 1.0, and the
0.96 docs[1] show how to use FastCGI.

[1] <http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/0.96/fastcgi/>

------
whalesalad
Brilliant! I'm using my own little hacked-together system for all my sites
right now that handles like a champ, but this looks like a much more
structured and secure setup.

------
bhiggins
We were just looking at flup's code today and wished that its behavior with
idle threads was a little better, that it wouldn't kill them off right away
but wait a bit to see if more requests come in, like Apache can be configured
to do. Maybe we'll send in a patch.

